# Toms from a blind?



## BigChessie

I am debating rather or not to drop some big $ on a Double Bull blind. I figure if I am going to hunt from a blind, I might as well use the best. Wondering if anyone has had any success hunting from a blind. Everyone has seen the videos of guys shooting birds from a blind, but I want the "real" world experience story. Thanks BC


----------



## littleking

undertaker uses pop-up hayhouse blinds... and is always successful


----------



## Hoss5355

I was skeptical, but we have killed quite a few birds out of Ameristep Doghouse blinds. They are o.k. for 2 people, set up fast, and work good. We put them on edges of fields, just remember not to open up all sides so they can see through. 

We have also called in and shot a coyote out of one during turkey season. Deer normally notice that something is new and out of place, but other than that, the turkeys haven't minded a bit. At least not that I am aware of. Birds land on them, squirrels run over the top of them, it's actually pretty neat. It will also keep the majority of rain off of you on a rainy day.


----------



## RichsFishin

I have used them for deer hunting and have had sucess. Just remember to put some brush around them to camo them in. I just bought one of those chair blinds and can't wait to use it................Rich


----------



## rippin lip

have shot about 5 birds out of ameristep dog house blind - shoot right thru the mesh windows - does not bother birds one bit, have actually had hens 1 foot away. usually only use it opening day or those seasons where it snows and is cold. if your going to use a bow make sure its big enough as the doghouse is extremely tight. you wont have to worry about sitting still but the sitting against the tree with no blind is definately the more intense hunt.


----------



## DaleM

I've used mine Deer hunting and when it's cold it real nice to start the heater and set where it warm. My nephew uses his Turkey hunting and swears by it. The nice thing is if you need to move you can. I take my thermos and a few snacks and stay for the day. The older you get the more these new toys look better.


----------



## GOTEM'

FYI Sportsmansguide.com has blinds for real cheap. I bought my blind for $80 and it was originally over $150. It's not a double bull blind but it does the trick, it has 12 windows, 5' by 5',waterproof, never blows over, and easy pull out sides.(Takes 2mins to set up) It's been up for months and it still looks new.


----------



## BassCatcher12

no need to drop alot of Money on those blinds...unless bow huntin turkey, but if using a gun, dress full camo and sit still around some cover. or get some cheap camo material and put two stakes on each end.. shot most of mine without even using the cheap blind. Funds are low for me since im in college, so i do what i got to do. CAnt WAIt Till APRIL!!


----------



## Guest

I used one last year on the first day of season and the turkeys seemed to sense something wasn't right. I think they are just too bulky for turkeys its best to use natural cover.


----------



## WEBFOOTII

We have two doulbe bulls. We put them out a few weeks before the season on the travel routes. Brush them in Do not open the window behind and wear black. They work great.


----------



## BigChessie

I guess I forgot to add one important part to the question. lol I meant "When using a bow". I have no problem using a gun and just pulling up a tree. I am talking using the blind with a bow. I got busted way to many times last season with a bow. I did get off 2 shots but was rushed and misjudged how far they were. SO has anyone had success using a BOW in a BLIND. lol Sorry about that.BC


----------



## WEBFOOTII

All we do is bow hunt. Use two decoys and as I said put the blinds out a week or so before the season. We also move them around and let them rest for a few days. Double bulls seem to work the best.

Rusty


----------



## djf8653

The property I hunt on has some trash piles of old tin roof and tires and such I made a blind out of this on a fence row a few days prior and it worked great and I use it every year.Did not cost a penny.got 5 turkeys from it over the last three years.


----------



## Suchland17

We've shot several Toms from blinds. Like some others have said, we've had hens within feet of the blind, some so close you could almost reach out and grab them. Toms don't get that close . . . If you are bowhunting turkey, the blind is certainly going to increase your odds. Friends of mine in Iowa will now only use a bow to hunt turkey and 90% of the time they hunt out of a blind. as to which kind - it doesn't matter - turkeys aren't going to know if you spent $80 or $480 on a blind. they all look the same to them. I would suggest buying one big enough to draw your bow in. go to a store and have them set some up. hunting in a blind is good, but out of a blind you really get the full experience. but if you want to shoot a turkey with a bow. . . i would suggest doing it from a blind.


----------



## Suchland4

Suchland17 said:


> We've shot several Toms from blinds. Like some others have said, we've had hens within feet of the blind, some so close you could almost reach out and grab them. Toms don't get that close . . . If you are bowhunting turkey, the blind is certainly going to increase your odds. Friends of mine in Iowa will now only use a bow to hunt turkey and 90% of the time they hunt out of a blind. as to which kind - it doesn't matter - turkeys aren't going to know if you spent $80 or $480 on a blind. they all look the same to them. I would suggest buying one big enough to draw your bow in. go to a store and have them set some up. hunting in a blind is good, but out of a blind you really get the full experience. but if you want to shoot a turkey with a bow. . . i would suggest doing it from a blind.


And what would you know about shooting turkeys? Maybe post a pic of that 30 pounder so maybe some people on here would take you a little more seriously!


----------



## Suchland17

ha ha ha. very funny bro.

30.02 lb Iowa Turkey 12 inch beard 1 1/8 spurs that looked very worn down.

Currently the bird is in Iowa awaiting a full body mount. should have it this May!


----------



## Suchland4

That'd be it!


----------

